# Transmisor de AM Onda Media a partir de receptor.



## Andrxx (Abr 19, 2015)

Buenas a todos.

Desde siempre he tenido una especial predilección por las Ondas Medias, por aquello de recuerdos o vinculaciones con el pasado. Aunque he hecho muchas transmisiones en FM, en AM onda media siempre he tenido muchos problemas, he tenido siempre problemas hasta el punto de que el único emisor que me funcionó en su día, era el famoso transmisor de AM de la página emblemática "electronica 2000.com" diseñado por Hugo Mendez, pero ese esquema, aparte de tener no mucho alcance, lanzaba muchas espurias hasta en la banda de FM y de Onda Corta.

Ante la necesidad de construir un emisor de Onda Media, hice un invento cuando era jóven que con años de experimentación, he conseguido perfeccionar, consiste en utilizar la frecuencia intermedia de un receptor para modularla en AM y amplificarla conviertiendo un receptor de AM en una estación transmisora de AM.

¿El por que de esto? Un colega mio me dejo varios despieces y desguaces de receptores de radio, uno de ellos era un despiece de un receptor de los años 70, un hibrido entre transistores de germanio y de silicio. Una tarde hice un experimento, use mi osciloscopio para localizar la salida de la frecuencia intermedia, conecte a la base un condensador electrolítico de 4,7 µF, aplique audio, sintonice una frecuencia libre en mi receptor de AM pegado al receptor y al escuchar el batido de la FI escuchaba la música con total calidad, en realidad, no estoy produciendo AM, al modular la etapa osciladora, estoy modulando tambien residualmente en frecuencia (y eso es muy fácil de comprobar). 

Podría hacer un VCO o un PLL de los muchos, no tengo medios para encontrar componentes, el oscilador de FI lleva condensadores NPO, es estable casi como un PLL (yo no noto corrimiento de frecuencia). 

Hice modificaciones en la etapa del oscilador de FI, finalmente, el oscilador puede dar señal modulada entre 800 kHz y 1630 kHz, amplique la salida a esta etapa:







Y obtuve en la salida, aliemtando este circuito a 18 Voltios, unos 250 mW de potencia, medida en osciloscopio, lo que se traduce en 3 cuadras a nivel de calle escuchando la radio. Este circuito se puede usar para amplificar hasta 2 Mhz la señal de cualquier generador de RF convencional, modulado. El condensador C4 de 100 nF es opcional, produce un aumento de la ganancia en la salida, si el nivel de entrada no es demasiado elevado. Yo no lo tengo instalado, porque el nivel que da el oscilador de FI es elevado y en la salida obtengo una señal casi cuadrada (distorsión).

Hay que tener en cuenta que estamos produciendo una "modulación" AM en bajo nivel, y que no solo tenemos portadora sino que esta varia al ritmo de la señal moduladora, por lo quesi saturamos esta etapa, las variaciones de audio quedarán recortadas y el audio será pobre y de mala calidad, respetando esto, el audio es casi similar al de emisoras profesionales, calidad suprema.

En su día llegue a atacar la salida de esta etapa a 2 transistores MOSFET IRF 640, aumentando el alcance a 12 V casi a 500 mts, aunque la salida no era limpia y desistí del experimento.

Solo quería compartir con vosotros este experimento.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2015)

podrias publicar las modificaciones que hiciste a la etapa osciladora y demás, asi queda bien comleto tu aporte, ya que no es complicado y esta al alcance de la malloria
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Due neceistas ayuda!!!!!......


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 19, 2015)

pandacba, la unica modificación que le hice a la etapa osciladora el girar el transformador-oscilador de FI para que baje hasta a 800 kHz, ahora lo tengo en 1512 kHz funcionando y va soberbio.

Uyuyuyuy, mensaje 333, la mitad de 666.


----------



## Andrxx (May 6, 2015)

Bueno, pues he hecho un experimento, que ha resultado satisfactorio.
He sustituido el último transistor por un PN2222 en encapsulado TO92. R5 la he rebajado a 100 ohmios y con la misma alimentación tenemos 302 mW en la salida, de potencia máxima de portadora. Modulando en AM a lo mejor este nivel es algo mayor...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2015)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección donde hay muchos proyectos de transmissores AM en ondas medias ,ondas curtas y FM (88 hasta 108MHz) , http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/index1.htm.
Desejo que sea util a todos interesados en ese tema.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 11, 2015)

Gracias Daniel... recuerdo que había una página en la que salian muchos esquemas a transistores, pero no la recuerdo.

Con este "invento" y una buena antena, se pueden alcanzar hasta 200 mts en area urbana irregular, de cobertura, aunque claro, hoy en día es muy dificil escucharse bien por la calle en AM con el walkman, la cantidad de focos led, fuentes conmutadas y ruido eléctrico hace imposible una escucha aceptable, sobre todo, si pasas debajo de algún tendido eléctrico...

En AM y en estas frecuencias, la propagación por onda de Tierra se hace indispensable, y esta es la que hace que se pueda llegar realmente lejos. 

Un ejemplo, mi casa esta paralela a una calle larga, si sigo escuchándome por esa calle, llego muy lejos mientras que si me voy por otra que esté paralela, la señal se desvanece... lo que significa que en AM no es tan crítico tener linea visual como en señales VHF-UHF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Gracias Daniel... recuerdo que había una página en la que salian muchos esquemas a transistores, pero no la recuerdo.
> 
> Con este "invento" y una buena antena, se pueden alcanzar hasta 200 mts en area urbana irregular, de cobertura, aunque claro, hoy en día es muy dificil escucharse bien por la calle en AM con el walkman, la cantidad de focos led, fuentes conmutadas y ruido eléctrico hace imposible una escucha aceptable, sobre todo, si pasas debajo de algún tendido eléctrico...
> 
> ...


!!!!Si , actualmente escuchar AM es una "tortura" con tantos nuevos equipos basados en fuentes conmutadas andando y que molestan esas bandas con su ruido no suprimido con filtros por questiones economicas (sin filtro mas lucro).
Lo sitio aclarado en mi post anterior fornece muchos proyectos de transmissores tanto valvulado como transistorizado , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es "Tcheco" o "Germanico" no se exactamente , pero lo diagramas esquemacticos son universales y perfectamente conpreensibles.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 18, 2015)

Bueno, pues he hecho un experimento... como el PN2222 era en TO-92 y se calentaba muchísimo, opté por colocar un 2N2219 con su disipador, aparte de que el transistor trabaja más holgado, puedo alimentar el conjunto hasta a 20 V, la potencia de portadora andará por unos 300 mW sin modular, al modular en AM, la potencia puede aumentar hasta los 350 - 400 mW o diría que más. Como estamos modulando en amplitud, es fundamental "modular fuerte" para tener los mejores resultados. Hay que tener en cuenta que hay que dajar "margen" en la recta de carga del transistor para que la modulación en amplitud pueda ser ampificada. Lo ideal en estos casos es hacer un amplificador de portadora y modular en una etapa final, pero por ahora no me puedo quejar ni de la calidad de sonido, que es buena ni de los resultados del conjunto en general.

Me quedé sorprendido cuando en lugares a 300 mts de mi casa, estando en zonas orográficas difíciles, la señal llega, muy débil, pero la música que emito es perceptible...


----------



## miguelus (May 18, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

¿Qué tipo de Antena utilizas? 

 Para 1,5Mhz se necesita una Antena de ~50metros (1/4 de onda)

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (May 18, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de Antena utilizas?
> 
> ...



Pues estoy usando un hilo vertical de 7 mts de largo (es insuficiente, lo se), concretamente, el hilo de un coaxial que va a auna antena de TV que tengo en reserva. Obviamente, supongo que si se usase una antena adecuada... la cobertura y rendimiento serian mayores aparte de que me hace falta una toma de tierra, fundamental en AM y en esas frecuencias.


----------

